# 6 days



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

and 9 hours untill I get my feet on an airoplane going south and taking me home!!!!!

I have more than enough of this sand heat and dust to last me a life time.

Cant wait to get home and just relax with a bow in my hands again. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Gerhard,

After three-quarter year in another country you can feel like me what it is " coming home ":tongue:
The last Drankwinkel in S.A. is better than the best luxury hotel in Dubai:wink:


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Gerard,

Does that mean that you are going home for good, not just on a vacation?

I have worked a lot abroad myself, so I know very well the feelings you have right now. I envy you the possibility to go hunting in SA in the near future though. I have to wait until April next year. Enjoy your homecoming.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bayfield said:


> Hi Gerard,
> 
> Does that mean that you are going home for good, not just on a vacation?
> 
> I have worked a lot abroad myself, so I know very well the feelings you have right now. I envy you the possibility to go hunting in SA in the near future though. I have to wait until April next year. Enjoy your homecoming.


Hey Boet,

This is just vacation.... 

I am looking for work back in the country.

Watch this space for a hunt report or two.

3 DAYS.....


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Min dae! Have a blast, and remember that things are not as safe in the jungle, as in the desert!!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Min dae! Have a blast, and remember that things are not as safe in the jungle, as in the desert!!


My 45ACP se daar sal nie baie argumente wees nie :wink:

I will take Africa any day above this desert concrete jungle...


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

22 Hours


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Geniet dit Gerhard! Die lekkerste deel van so trip is net voor dit begin


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Ek stem saam met jcdup! Geniet jou vakansie en jou boogjag!!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks manne,

Ek sal julle op hoogte hou so en wanneer ek kan.

Groete... :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Gerhard,

Hope you have a great trip. Landrover and I arrived back home in Houston last night. Had a great time. I will go back to South Africa. Absolutely a great place to visit.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

ZX, where are the hunting pics ?


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

bowman africa said:


> ZX, where are the hunting pics ?




http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=730840


----------

